# Startrite Mercury Pillar Drill



## sovereignxj81 (25 Feb 2011)

Hi
I found this site by carrying a Google search, with regard to a Startrite pillar drill searching for information.

The pillar drill is rather old & I would like to replace the bearings & motor etc. Would any one out there now if any manuals exist for this piece of machinary, so as I dont end up with a pile of nuts & bolts.

Thank you in advance
Steve.


----------



## Simon (25 Feb 2011)

Steve you may be able to find a handbook for it .... if they are anything like the books I found for my Startrite bandsaw and Wadkin planers they are more user manual than technical / workshop manual.

My best advice would be to take lots of digital pictures at each stage or dismantling, without these I would have had a few large piles of bits and bolts

hth Simon


----------



## beech1948 (25 Feb 2011)

Steve,
When these were produced the manual was really a user guide and if you were lucky would have a table of parts and a circuit diagram, but many did not.

Have a look at the old manuals on the daltonwadkin.co.uk site. It might be a .com now. They have a section for old manuals in Startrite.

You could try writing/emails to the Startrite company as they still exist but all their old spares etc have gone to a company called ALT Saws.

A better way since you seem to be planning to refurb it is to get some practical knowledge from somewhere else. Have a look at the owwm.com web site. Its about old US woodworking machines BUT a drill press is a drill press concerning typical designs and engineering styles of the time. Your Startrite will be no different. Have a look/search for some of the older Delta 220 drill presses and you will often see a completye rebuilr including all bearings, machining and repair of galled shafts, handle make-up and replacements, electric motor replacements and rewiring etc etc etc.

Have a try and see if it helps. It should.

Good luck 
Alan


----------

